# Conversation



## Master of Blades (Apr 22, 2003)

How many of you here engage in conversation while running through Drills. My instructor reccomends it as it stops your brain from falling asleep and is good for keeping you on your toes. He also makes us do some of the Drills with our eyes closed to increase awareness. How many of you guys do training like this? :asian: 

Ps: I posted it in here cuz I noticed its more of a FMA thing :asian:


----------



## pesilat (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *How many of you here engage in conversation while running through Drills. My instructor reccomends it as it stops your brain from falling asleep and is good for keeping you on your toes. He also makes us do some of the Drills with our eyes closed to increase awareness. How many of you guys do training like this? :asian:
> 
> Ps: I posted it in here cuz I noticed its more of a FMA thing :asian: *



That's pretty standard for me and my students/peers/instructor.

Mike


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 22, 2003)

The problem I find to to get my students to shut up!


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *The problem I find to to get my students to shut up! *



:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *The problem I find to to get my students to shut up! *



Some of us have that same problem with our instructors!!!


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont know about this

when it comes to FMA we train for combat we should treat it seriously, 
are you going to talk when an attack comes at you in a fight?

also i guess if you talk when doing some prearrange stuff like palakaw and not sparring you should talk about your technique and what your doing and not about your great weekend!!!!!

thanks

terry


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i dont know about this
> 
> when it comes to FMA we train for combat we should treat it seriously,
> ...



I dunno, I've found that talking to my opponant can REALLY throw them off. Not saying its a good thing to do, but it did work :asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Apr 23, 2003)

Concentrating on what you're doing is always advisable however sometimes it can make you stiff and slow if concentrate too hard. Talking while doing say, solo baston semi-sparing can make you light and loose and more reactive. I don't recommend this for new students but at advanced levels it works. While teaching you also need to be able to talk to your student while still maintaining your skill and timing. 
There are times when your opponent seems to be going in slow motion and you feel like you have all the time in the world to block his strike. You see it coming well in advance or just have a feel for what is coming therefore giving you time to talk or whatever other nonsense you care to do during what feels like an eternity. 
There are also other days where you just get wacked or just get your block there in time. Go figure.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Some of us have that same problem with our instructors!!! *



Are you talkin to me?!?!:soapbox: :argue: :hammer: :jedi1: :2pistols: :flammad: :apv:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Are you talkin to me?!?!*



Well, if it walks like a duck...no wait, that was someone else!


----------



## Mao (Apr 23, 2003)

Sometimes our students emulate what they see............or hear.  

Actually I think that it can add another element to training, perhaps not to be done all the time.......as if that needed to be said.

Dan Mc.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *How many of you here engage in conversation while running through Drills. My instructor reccomends it as it stops your brain from falling asleep and is good for keeping you on your toes. He also makes us do some of the Drills with our eyes closed to increase awareness. How many of you guys do training like this? :asian:
> 
> Ps: I posted it in here cuz I noticed its more of a FMA thing :asian: *



Talking during drills no. The dojang is a MA training hall, not a  social club.  

Doing drills with our eyes closed, yes sometimes we do that...


----------



## pesilat (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Talking during drills no. The dojang is a MA training hall, not a  social club.
> *



LOL. But talking during drills may be considered part of training.

I view it as something like active meditation.

If I can continue the drill (with intent, not just giving lip service) while simultaneously carrying on a conversation, then that is a way of simulating dealing with an attacker while being aware of, but not distracted by, external stimulii.

But ... different strokes for different folks. My way is no better or worse than yours or anyone else's 

Mike


----------



## rachel (Apr 23, 2003)

we sometimes do things with our eyes closed like pinions or sho lung. Talking is a no no although laughing is permitted sometimes.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 23, 2003)

I like to talk during drills particularly when working with a less experienced student. That way, I can talk the student through the drill in question. Pesilat is right that it's equivalent to meditation in motion. Hell, Professor used to do tapi tapi without looking his opponent and talking   at the same time. "you could do dis or you could do dat...." while not looking at his opponent and having that opponent under complete control. I said to myself one time " Damn, I want to be able to talk like that, not look at my opponent and control my opponent while doing tapi tapi." :rofl: 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio
Member, IMAF Board of Directors.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh yeah?  One of my instructors (who shall remain nameless), can sometimes be heard singing AC/DC's "Big Balls" during sinawalli.  Very, very distracting.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2003)

I talk and Talk And Talk through all the drills. I even like to warn the student as I walking them through it physically and verbally, that I am going to break in now or . . . 


I think it can be a useful tool.

I do think it can be upsettng or disturbing if it is talk about the latest movie and or distracting to the point that no one can learn.

 . . .


Oh Yeah some of my students say the same thins that Arnisador has siad. 

(* When will he shut up, or be quiet is what I know they are thinking. *)

:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 23, 2003)

Doing a drill, the student should be focused on whatever one lesson they are paying attention to.  Conversation causes them to pay attention to something else (aka talking).  Of cource, in some situations, working with distraction (someone talking to you) may be part of the lesson.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Professor used to do tapi tapi without looking his opponent and talking   at the same time. "you could do dis or you could do dat...." while not looking at his opponent and having that opponent under complete control. *



He was really something with this--I can still picture him doing a technique, looking away at a 90 degree angle and explaining it to the crowd, and still ending up with his partner's stick in his hand. He was amazingly smooth.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

in FMA systems where there are no drills talking is not advisable also it depends how you are training whether it be in a class setting or just one on one you and the GM, when we talk we usually stop what we are doing,


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *in FMA systems where there are no drills talking is not advisable also it depends how you are training whether it be in a class setting or just one on one you and the GM, when we talk we usually stop what we are doing, *





Well in my experience. I have heard from full conversations, to NO or No NO NO!!, or Laughter when you both know you made a mistake and used the back up move.

Although I agree, that it is tough to talk and walk, or at least fro me it is


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

i guess i just depends on the situation if you are really seriously sparring and there is a feel of danger chances are your concentration will be as sharp as a blade and your probably not going to chat, and if you say something wrong and hes good he will try to make you pay for what you said.......


----------



## pesilat (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i guess i just depends on the situation if you are really seriously sparring and there is a feel of danger chances are your concentration will be as sharp as a blade and your probably not going to chat, and if you say something wrong and hes good he will try to make you pay for what you said....... *



Sparring is a whole different situation. I still talk some during sparring, but it's usually things like "Oooh ... nice one."

Mike


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

you forgot F**K and s**t


----------



## pesilat (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *you forgot F**K and s**t *



Yup. I call that "forced temporary Tourette's" 

Mike


----------

